# Electric snow shovel



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi folks.
Never in the Toro subform before as I own an Ariens snowblower, but have nothing bad to say about Toro products!! That's not why I'm here. I am looking for something to keep my back deck clear of snow. I have a chance to pick up a Toro Electric Snow Shovel for about 40 bucks. Are they any good? Is it worth 40 bucks? Thanks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

they seem to work good from the youtube vids i've seen


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> they seem to work good from the youtube vids i've seen


I agree. You might need to put a little muscle into pushing it at times, but it seems to work fine for the size.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok. Thanks guys. I appreciate the information.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

About 17 years ago my mother picked up one at a garage sale for like 20 bucks. I laughed at the thing at first sight. Plugged that thing in and never looked back. It works great on light fluffy snow. Not so great on the heavy stuff, it clumps and does not rotate to the back to be thrown out. 40 bucks, in good shape, is a good pick up for what you intend to do with it.


----------

